# ps3 software



## amithcr7 (Jan 23, 2013)

please tell me how to take snaps and videos in ps3 without a camera.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 26, 2013)

amithcr7 said:


> please tell me how to take snaps and videos in ps3 without a camera.



you need to run linux for that on the ps3, and thats only possible on the phat ps3, as sony removed the option to install linux on the slim and superslim ps3.

or you can get a HD PVR.


----------

